# Duda con diferencia de construccion de cajas acustica!



## mauricioh (Ago 22, 2012)

HOla a todos! primero muchas gracias por visitar mi foro! bueno les paso a contar mi duda!! Resulta que en mi auto tengo una caja acustica con dos woofer de 15" marca Boss que los mueve una potencia boss de 1600W, los cuales estan en su caja acustica correctamente litrada por los manuales del fabricante, y acompañanan 6 Driver marca roadstar de 200Wrms que los mueve una potencia de 600W marca Boss.! Ahora viene mi duda el otro dia vi un auto el cual en su baul tenia una caja acustica que veo que este tipo de construccion esta a la moda por su calidad de sonido lo que poseia 6 woofer de 10" pulgadas marca "bicho papao" en donde cada woofer tenia su respectiva caja, y aparte 4 driver parecian ser selenium o alguna marca parecida pero muy robustas es decir que eran de muchos Wrms.LO que encontre muy interesante era el sonido espectacular que tenia esa caja! la cual la dejo muy atras a la mia hasta el punto de apagar mi caja y admirar la de ese auto!!! BUeno mi duda es que es posible que una caja asi pueda sonar tan fielmente con 6 woofer de 10". Lo unico que me surgio fue que al tener 6 parlantes de 10" es mayor el diametro total de los parlantes y mueven mayor cantidad de aire comparando con los dos parlantes que poseo yo que son dos de 15"!Y otra cosa que estuve leyendo es que woofer de 10" reproducen sonidos de hasta 400Hz en comparacion de los de 15 o 18" que reproducen fielmente hasta 150Hz.Espero me puedan dar una ayudita alguien que esta en el tema!desde ya muchisimas gracias les dejo una foto del auto que tenia la caja acustica!! mauricio


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 23, 2012)

El tema es mucho mas complejo y no es simple de analizar con tan pocos datos, puede ser que los Bicho papao sean mejores parlates que tus boss de 15´´ y listo, o que el litraje optimo no sea "tan optimo".
Lo que te dijeron de que los de 10´´ suben hasta 400 es mito, en subwoofers no importa el diámetro, siempre se cortan a menos de 120hz asi que, lo que hagan despues poco importa si no es un sistema hi-fi.
También influye el auto donde estaban colocados, el cableado de energía, etc...


----------



## mauricioh (Ago 23, 2012)

holaa! gracias por la respuesta!si la verdad son poco datos!yo vere si encuentro la hoja de datos de mi parlante y la subo a ver si saque bien los calculos para empezar por ahi!saludos y muchisimas gracias!



BUeno pude conseguir el folleto con todos los datos tecnicos de mi parlante!les dejo en un adjundo y una foto tambien de mi caja con los dos parlantes de 15 pulgadas!!QUiero aclarar que en la foto se ven tres tubos de sintonia por cada parlantes de los cuales dos de cada parlante esta anulado por un simple hecho de mejorar la estetica con la caja!Es decir que los dos primeros tubos de sintonia son los que cumplen verdaderamente su funcion!saludos y muchas gracias mauricio!


----------

